# Hello newbie here.



## Linnymouse (Oct 30, 2015)

Hello Everybody

I'am Linda and 26 years of age.
and i come from the Netherlands
My passion is ofcourse mice and dogs, I'm still going to school and do a edication of animalcare and keeping.
i got two mice so far one fuzz Called Puk and a Black and silver fox? (don't know how to call it in English) called Amy.
Over a month i'll take three more young mice from a breeder. And at my school there are also some mice and one of them has a 2week old litter of satin champagne mice and i also take one female with me.
Also got 2 dogs, one Chihuahua/Shih-tzu crossing (Sheela) and Pomeranian (Esha)

nice to meet you all!
greetings Linda


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice to meet you to.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Linda :welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------

